
What's Holding OpenOffice Back? - markbao
http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/63684.html
======
tdoggette
The short answer: It's not better. It's basically a clone of MS Office
pre-2007, which is what everyone is using anyway. When the time comes to
change, it'll be to the next version of Office, which will, by that time, be
the standard, and OO.o will still not be /better/.

